# New Moderators



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Only just noticed the welcome additions to the moderators.

Good choices and welcome to the 'new' guys. ;D

(But still no Wak?)


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> (But still no Wak?)


And no vlastan.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Only just noticed the welcome additions to the moderators.
> 
> Good choices and welcome to the 'new' guys. ;D
> 
> (But still no Wak?)


o.oh....big can-o-worms being opened! ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> o.oh....big can-o-worms being opened! ;D


Who is going to eat them


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

who are the new moderators??


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> who are the new moderators??


 UK TT Forum (Moderators: Jae, Dont I recognise you?, T7, Major Audi Parts Guru, KevinST, scoTTy)

At the top of the screen


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The biggest surprise to me is the Don't I recognise you. He has only been here for a few months. I am wondering who is making these decisions. Â :

Of course nothing personal...but I think it is mad.

Scotty's name is also a bit silly as he likes swearing to people.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Good on them - if it makes the forum a nicer place to be then that's good.

If people didn't post so much shite then there would be less need for them in the first place Â :-X


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

How long will it take to moderate the above ;D  :


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I did offer :'(

;D

More should help though


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> The biggest surprise to me is the Don't I recognise you. He has only been here for a few months. I am wondering who is making these decisions. Â :
> 
> Of course nothing personal...but I think it is mad.


And no offence taken 

I can only hope that my efforts in the coming days, weeks and months (and who knows - years) may help to prove that I was not a mad choice


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> (But still no Wak?)


Back in May last year when I had to move house and wouldn't be on the forum for some time I did suggest that Wak should be made a moderator... since then... well



> The biggest surprise to me is the Don't I recognise you. He has only been here for a few months.


 He volunteered sometime ago. Time on the forum does count for something, but so does the willingness to help out and attitude. 


> lI am wondering who is making these decisions.


 Me and Jae... why??


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Good choices IMO  the length of time someones been here shouldn't matter.
One question though is Clived a moderator :-/ Noticed he moved a post, not complaining just curious
Jonah


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Good choices IMO Â  the length of time someones been here shouldn't matter.
> One question though is Clived a moderator Â :-/ Noticed he moved a post, not complaining just curious
> Jonah


Clive's a moderator of the TTOC and events boards.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] :-*

Remember I'm just a cute little Bunny and mean no harm to anyone ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Back in May last year when I had to move house and wouldn't be on the forum for some time I did suggest that Wak should be made a moderator... since then... well
> 
> He volunteered sometime ago. Time on the forum does count for something, but so does the willingness to help out and attitude.
> Me and Jae... why??


DXN volunteered too, but he was not selected. He is an educated Dr and spends his time in the forum and helps others too. So why he was not selected?

I believe that moderators should be people that spend time in this place and can spot the trouble. If you are only on the forum 20 mins a day, it is not a good idea to be one. In my view moderators should be people that are around more than others, have a good understanding on the TT and are committed to the forum. Some of them dont match all these criterias.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Nick

You can't have everyone as a moderator. : A few others that are also available on the forum volunteered, myself included. If we ever need anymore, then I'm sure Kev and Jae will ask again. 



> DXN volunteered too, but he was not selected. He is an educated Dr and spends his time in the forum and helps others too. So why he was not selected?
> 
> I believe that moderators should be people that spend time in this place and can spot the trouble. If you are only on the forum 20 mins a day, it is not a good idea to be one. In my view moderators should be people that are around more than others, have a good understanding on the TT and are committed to the forum. Some of them dont match all these criterias.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

"Some" being plural Vlastan (as opposed to "one") who are the people beyond your obvious objection that you think shouldn't be moderators?

Shouldn't this thread be in Site News btw?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

As long as they are able to do the job i couldnt give a monkeys who the moderators are. I wonder why i never got picked?  : [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif]

Good choices though [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> "Some" being plural Vlastan (as opposed to "one") who are the people beyond your obvious objection that you think shouldn't be moderators?
> 
> Shouldn't this thread be in Site News btw?


To understand my personal views check another posting I did just above...by some I meant two people...you are not one of them.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I would like to thank everyone for there support and comments, and for making my first day an easy one 

Long may it continue!


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

Im not eating a worm either, jungle or no jungle


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

And if people would just abide by the guide lines of this forum then none of the moderators would have a hard time - or would be needed :

Welcome to all new moderators who give up their time


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Don't i recognise u ? - can you just tell me who you used to be ?? - can't for the life of me remember ??


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Don't i recognise u ? - can you just tell me who you used to be ?? - can't for the life of me remember ??


Don't you recognise him?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

more needed Â :


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Keep it a Troll free zone guys and good luck! 
ANT


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Nick
> 
> If we ever need anymore, then I'm sure Kev and Jae will ask again.


When was it asked initially?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

A few months back...  There was a long running thread discussing the subject. 



> When was it asked initially?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Scotty's name is also a bit silly as he likes swearing to people.


People is incorrect. It was actually only once at one person and you know the reasons why. I didn't realise you was so sensitive nor the language that strong. I also thought that this situation was put to bed after your formal complaint. :-/



> I believe that moderators should be people that spend time in this place and can spot the trouble. If you are only on the forum 20 mins a day, it is not a good idea to be one. In my view moderators should be people that are around more than others, have a good understanding on the TT and are committed to the forum. Some of them dont match all these criterias.


If you've got something constuctive to say, please get it off your chest? I always speak my mind and I think it's healthy for others to do the same.



> To understand my personal views check another posting I did just above...by some I meant two people...you are not one of them.


Why are you dressing it up? You're normally so free with your speech. Why hint at things when you've obviously got something bugging you. ???

I'm certainly not trying to stir anything up by posting here but it seems there are some clearly pointed comments that need an responding to. Perhaps I shouldn't post this but I always prefer to listen to peoples opinions and know the situation rather than have some on going snipeing.

Just for the record, if the general opinion of the forum is that I shouldn't be a moderator then I have no issues at all in making way for someone else. It's not as if I get anything out of the role. For me it's just a way of helping out. I am certainly not doing it to get some coloured stars or for any sort of wierd power trip. :


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

Good God its just like the labour Party Â ;D


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

> The biggest surprise to me is the Don't I recognise you. He has only been here for a few months. I am wondering who is making these decisions. Â :
> 
> Of course nothing personal...but I think it is mad.
> 
> Scotty's name is also a bit silly as he likes swearing to people.


Wow - Seems a bit harsh - How can DIRY take it as anything BUT personally?! It comes across (to me, anyway) as questioning his ability to moderate properly. Would you like to elaborate as to why he shouldn't be given a chance to moderate (not being sarcastic - Am genuinely interested)? Surely it's to do with how well someone can actually do the job, not how long they have "been here", or have I got this whole place wrong?

I've only "been here" a few months too and have only had a TT for a short but I'm trying to help out with the TTOC by being a rep for my area. Am I going to come up against this sort of attitude too?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paul,

I used to respect you a lot, but swearing at me, wasn't good. I don't swear at anybody, but try to explain my points in a constructive/easy going manner. I know you personally and we have spoken before. So a bit more respect for people that know each other is essential, to me at least.

If you make personal comments about someone, I believe that your moderation attitude will be biased and this could cause friction.

Gazandjan...did you enjoy your bubble bath tonight? ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Wow - Seems a bit harsh - How can DIRY take it as anything BUT personally?! It comes across (to me, anyway) as questioning his ability to moderate properly. Would you like to elaborate as to why he shouldn't be given a chance to moderate (not being sarcastic - Am genuinely interested)? Surely it's to do with how well someone can actually do the job, not how long they have "been here", or have I got this whole place wrong?
> 
> I've only "been here" a few months too and have only had a TT for a short but I'm trying to help out with the TTOC by being a rep for my area. Am I going to come up against this sort of attitude too?


He doesn't take it personally because he has a mature attitude and we had our own discussion via IMs earlier on today.

So please do not get involved in this as you don't know the facts and you misunderstand me.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

> He doesn't take it personally because he has a mature attitude and we had our own discussion via IMs earlier on today.
> 
> So please do not get involved in this as you don't know the facts and you misunderstand me.


Maybe the whole thread should be locked then and you guys should conduct it via IM? You made a public post and I asked a perfectly honest question - If you feel that it's none of my business that's OK. No problem.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Can a moderator please move this to off-topic please. Although interesting to some... this is not the board for this discussion as it is NOT directly relevant to TTs. It gives the wrong impression for new and prospective members.

Thanks.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Mark I agree. Moving to Off Topic.

Louise


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Paul,
> 
> I used to respect you a lot, but swearing at me, wasn't good. I don't swear at anybody, but try to explain my points in a constructive/easy going manner. I know you personally and we have spoken before. So a bit more respect for people that know each other is essential, to me at least.
> 
> ...


Please can you explain your points that you were hinting at earlier in this thread in a "constructive/easy going manner" so that I understand what your issues are with two of the moderators.

I'm disappointed that you have prejudged my future time as a moderator because you believe it will be biased.  I can assure you that I'll judge each post purely by it's contents, as I have always done.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Lou was that your first official Moderation ( is that the right word :-/ probably spelt wrong if it is Â ;D ) Anyway good show ;D 

Vlastan what is ur problem is it just the fact you weren't chosen :-/ Just leave it now u said ur point now walk away


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I think that I explained what I meant. I am not sure what more information you want from me.

I also believe that I don't recognise you is going to be brilliant moderator. He was going to move one of my threads but before he was going to do this he IMed me to explain his reasons.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Lou was that your first official Moderation ( is that the right word :-/ probably spelt wrong if it is Â ;D ) Anyway good show ;D
> 
> Vlastan what is ur problem is it just the fact you weren't chosen Â :-/ Just leave it now u said ur point now walk away


It has nothing to do with me not being selected. I never complained about this.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I used to respect you a lot, but swearing at me, wasn't good. I don't swear at anybody, but try to explain my points in a constructive/easy going manner. I know you personally and we have spoken before. So a bit more respect for people that know each other is essential, to me at least.


Swearing's got absolutely nothing to do with it. We allow searing only on one forum and that was agreed pretty much unanimously at the time. I personally have not the slightest problem with people swearing and can't understand those who find it offensive. But we've had that argument before and don't want to get into it. 
I don't think whether somebody has sworn or not will affect whether ot not they are a suitable moderator for this forum. And those powers can be taken away as easily as they are given. 
But those who were promoted to moderator last time round have done a good job and as far as I'm aware and everyone's happy. 
This set of "promotions" wasn't in order to give a select few people power over the rest of us. It was to give more coverage using people who are established members in order to try and stop idiots coming in here and posting annoying comments, which we're all bored with and have seen before. 
I'd quite happily be a moderator, but I don't think I should be a moderator over anyone else. I dare say you'd make a perfectly good moderator, vlastan, but your last few posts on this thread demonstrate that you've missed the point entirely. 
And you'd probably add rude comments about bottoms into people's posts


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Using bad language doesn't bother me. But it does bother me when the swearing is addressed to me or to anyone else, because they become personal comments then.

I expect people to not come up with any pesonal comments in any room, especially if they know each other personally.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> I think that I explained what I meant. I am not sure what more information you want from me.


I'd be happy if I could understand the following :

Who are the two moderators you have issues with?
What are the issues you have?
Which of your criteria (the ones you specified earlier) don't these moderators meet?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> But it does bother me when the swearing is addressed to me or to anyone else, because they become personal comments then.


Fair enough. But I think you'd be better off leaving it.

Scotty. Don't swear at vlastan.

There you go. Problem solved.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Can someone post a link to the ' ScoTTy swearing' thread, please.

I must have missed it first time around.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Should we move this to the flame room so that everyone can post what they *really* think?*

* Joking! Joking! Now then.

Thank you Louise for moving it here


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Back in May last year when I had to move house and wouldn't be on the forum for some time I did suggest that Wak should be made a moderator... since then... well


Please dont drag me into this Kev, my earlier post was jovial for those that are old hands!  

You know the above was a reaction to an action which a lot of nice newbies wont know about, if I am wrong about the suggestion it happened to be badly timed, I think we had established that my levels of acceptability wouldnt have fitted here.



> ... since then... well


Since then well what?...  no need to mince words. say what you feel. :-/ I'm all ears if you have any thing to say to me.

since then I havent changed however since then this forum has improved although unfortunately through natural progression, member confidence in responding and raised awareness rather than administrative action.

The choices for moderators are good IMO and compliment moderators that are already more active than they used to be, although I dont recognise one!  ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Since then well what?... no need to mince words. say what you feel


U don't want to do that - it ain't nice - and u will get flamed for it


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> U don't want to do that - it ain't nice - and u will get flamed for it Â


Been around too long to worry about being flamed, do you think someone who doesnt care about anyone elses opinion on colour choice would worry about being flamed ;D....flame away.

I've taken my fair share of people having little digs dont see why I shouldnt respond to them? :-/

All the previous forum issues started because people didnt speak out.... well no more. :-/

V has a right to voice his opinion, although in this case I dont agree with him as his issues are more personal I feel then for the broader benefit.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Scotty. Don't swear at vlastan.
> 
> There you go. Problem solved.


Thanks Phil [smiley=bigcry.gif] 

After Vlastan raised an official complaint, I received my official slapped wrist but for some reason that isn't being allowed to be the end of it :-/



> Can someone post a link to the ' ScoTTy swearing' thread, please.
> 
> I must have missed it first time around.


Sure. It's HERE in the flame room - WARNING contains a four letter word!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

This thread got very excitable last night. I'll have to learn to sleep less & post more.

Vlastan,

I would have thought by now that you'd sometimes know when to keep your mouth shut. By questioning the ability or legitamacy (sp) of new Moderators, you're actually calling into question the backbone of the Forum, which is bound to cause friction.

Please don't see this as a personal attack, because it aint, but someone making 500 or 1000 relevant & useful posts (not saying every post DIRY & Lou have made are excellent), against someone making 10000 posts which to be honest are in the main about shite, bring no real value & are usually uninformed but every now & again do cause a giggle or two is hardly a basis on which you can make a valid point.

I'm sure they'll do a good job & if they don't, then its hardly going to be the end of the world. This is only a forum after all, it aint Parliment or a large Multi National Corporation


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

I for one lay awake all night last night worrying about the forum.

Will the new moderators live up to everyones high expectations?

Will Vlastan get banned again by a new moderator keen to prove his/her power?

Will threads get accidentally moved by a new moderator not completely au fait with the controls?

Will The POJ's awful jokes start appearing in other rooms as the new moderators lack the strength and skill to contain them in the jokes room?

Will there be a new Wak/KevST war?

Will this thread indeed get locked before everyone has had a chance to fret and sweat?

It's all very very worrying.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

*lol* ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)




----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

;D yes, very good Mr Flaxseed! Â ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> against someone making 10000 posts which to be honest are in the main about shite,


Are we allowed to say shite on the off topic forum now?

How about cock? Mind you cock's a perfectly legitimate word, as it's a type of bird. Bastard is also legitimate. As is bum.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Bastard is also legitimate.


I though it was illegitimate!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Bastad is also a type of file used in my metalwork class at school Â 

"pass the bastad file" would ring around the lathe room on a regular basis. (how childish)

lol

With regards to new moderators....lets see how it goes.


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> Only just noticed the welcome additions to the moderators.
> 
> Good choices and welcome to the 'new' guys. ;D
> 
> (But still no Wak?)


I was only trying to say welcome..... sob, sob.... What have I done....


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

RobbieTT


> I was only trying to say welcome..... sob, sob.... Â What have I done....


Started a civil war, by the look of it Â :-/



> It's all very very worrying.


It is. I think we need a Government inquiry.

Good luck to the new moderators. I know that there is an argument for free speech, but I think that a lot of what has been posted on here recently, should have been removed at an earlier stage.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> It is. I think we need a Government inquiry.


I guess it will be a whitewash. ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> I was only trying to say welcome..... sob, sob.... Â What have I done....


LOL...I refer you to my original comment...Can of Worms! ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> I was only trying to say welcome..... sob, sob.... Â What have I done....


and thank you very much for doing so!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Very well done and congratulations [smiley=cheers.gif] :-*. Now then who will you ban first or at least point the finger at someone for being out of order  ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Very well done and congratulations Â [smiley=cheers.gif] Â :-*. Â Now then who will you ban first or at least point the finger at someone for being out of order Â  Â ;D ;D ;D ;D


moi!? I don't know the meaning of the phrase 'power crazed' 

(or pretentious  - see I can't even spell it.... :-[)

good to have ya back Abi, and thank you


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> LOL...I refer you to my original comment...Can of Worms! Â ;D


Don't think I'll need to check my messages for a moderator invite any time soon.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No moderator on any of the boards has the power to ban a member. They can "only" delete posts & threads, edit posts and move threads.

In the new forum, there are other nice moderator functions ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks D.I.R.Y


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> In the new forum, there are other nice moderator functions ;D


Will you be able to do Voodoo and black magic, cursing individuals so the coils in their TT fail? ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Maybe... do you want to find out : : 



> Will you be able to do Voodoo and black magic, cursing individuals so the coils in their TT fail? Â ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

If there was a poll to select new moderators, I expect I would walk it.

However I am playing a bigger game.

We're so pretty...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> If there was a poll to select new moderators, I expect I would walk it.
> 
> However I am playing a bigger game.
> 
> We're so pretty...


RAOFLMAO  ;D


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

> I guess it will be a whitewash. ;D


Well it would suit, since Wak is the King of White TT's...... Â  Maybe a WhiTTewash would be more appropriate?


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

> No moderator on any of the boards has the power to ban a member. They can "only" delete posts & threads, edit posts and move threads.
> 
> In the new forum, there are other nice moderator functions ;D


Instant remote electrocution, perhaps?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

darn 

I *used* to have such a good smiley for that 

;D ;D ;D


----------



## Poj (Mar 19, 2003)

> Will The POJ's awful jokes start appearing in other rooms as the new moderators lack the strength and skill to contain them in the jokes room?


Leave me & my jokes out of it, this thread is far too serious for me. 

My jokes are kept well under control, even the bad ones.


----------

